# Changer le DD et le lecteur CD d'un iMac G3



## Anonyme (27 Avril 2004)

Salut,

je voudrais changer le disque dur de mon iMac G3 DV 400 pour en mettre un gros, histoire de faire serveur iTunes...et par la même occasion lui donner un lecteur combo, voire un graveur dvd (c'est un lecteur dvd (slot-in) pour le moment).

J'ai récupéré quelque part sur le net les manuels de service apple, donc question démontage, normalement pas de problème, mais quel modèles faut-il choisir? Avez-vous des conseils? Qui l'a déjà fait?

merci d'avance


----------



## quetzalk (27 Avril 2004)

certains l'ont déjà fait et te donneront les conseils techniques, j'essaie d'intervenir avant eux  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 pour t'inciter quand même à étudier l'option disques externes, vu que tu as deux ports firewire : l'investissement sera un peu plus conséquent (encore que la différence de prix tende à s'amenuiser) mais sera récupérable au prochain changement de machine.

à étudier


----------



## kertruc (27 Avril 2004)

Je l'ai fait, pour le disque dur c'est très facile... je ne suis pas bricoleur, il faut juste savoir manier le tournevis 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Pour le cd c'est pas plus dur, le plus dur c'est de trouver le matos...


----------



## goon (28 Avril 2004)

moi, sur ce même forum, on m'a conseillé sur cette même machine de changer plutot le disque interne... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 et là quetzalk tu préconises plutot l'externe ? ... l'interne sera d'autant plus récuperable au changement de machine... il suffit d'acheter un boitier firewire pour mettre le nouveau DD dedans nan ? enfin bon ... moi je viens de prendre un seagate barracuda de 80G 7200 tours/m je vais le recevoir bientot on verra bien...


----------



## quetzalk (28 Avril 2004)

il y a deux écoles qui s'affrontent  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 ceux qui ont un tournevis et savent s'en servir (mais en général ils sont sur PC  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) et les autres !!!
c'est un forum, un lieu de discussion et d'échange, il peut arriver parfois que l'on ne soit pas tous du même avis de temps à temps


----------



## goon (28 Avril 2004)

oui oui, j'ai bien vu...
je pense que j'ai quand même fait le bon choix... faire tourner panther sur un disc externe en firewire... ca risque d'etre chaud...

bon on verra bien...

par contre, je cherche sur le site d'apple le manuel de démontage... il m'avait semblé en voir un ..


----------



## Tiobiloute (28 Avril 2004)

ben je suis Mac-addict, et je fais partie de l'école du tournevis.
Le problème des iMac DV c'est que le disque dur d'origine fait du bruit, alors si on le change c'est le bonheur !!!
Le problème de l'externe c'est qu'il faut une alim, le disque dur fait du bruit ! 
Definitly Internal


----------



## kertruc (28 Avril 2004)

Sans compter que l'iMac G3 est très simple à démonter... pas comme l'eMac ou l'iMac G4...


----------



## goon (28 Avril 2004)

dis donc Tio, tu saurais pas ou trouver une page manuel pour changer un DD... que je l'imprimeistoire d'éviter les conneries dans 2/3 jours ... j'ai cherché, mais j'ai trouvé que des pages assez succinte :
genre ca 
ou ca .. y'a pas mieux ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







et sinon, question chaleur ca va avec ton DD ? c'est un 7200tr/m ?


----------



## quetzalk (28 Avril 2004)

> faire tourner panther sur un disc externe en firewire...


aucun souci, tu peux démarrer de n'importe quel disque externe ou interne, usb ou firewire, ipod, etc...

pour Tiobiloute concernant le bruit : les ICE de macway (externes) ont un refroidissement à convection (genre l'imacDV donc) plutot silencieux mais souffrent d'une réputation mitigée (aucun problème sur le mien)


----------



## Telonioos (28 Avril 2004)

goon a dit:
			
		

> dis donc Tio, tu saurais pas ou trouver une page manuel pour changer un DD... que je l'imprimeistoire d'éviter les conneries dans 2/3 jours ... j'ai cherché, mais j'ai trouvé que des pages assez succinte :
> genre ca
> ou ca .. y'a pas mieux ?
> 
> ...



j'ai les deux sites suivants :

http://www.xrings.net/xrings/article.php3?id_article=234

http://personal.telefonica.terra.es/web/bluemarmot/Instal_vent_IMac_DV.html

@+


----------



## goon (28 Avril 2004)

quetzalk a dit:
			
		

> > faire tourner panther sur un disc externe en firewire...
> 
> 
> aucun souci, tu peux démarrer de n'importe quel disque externe ou interne, usb ou firewire, ipod, etc...



et ca va marcher aussi vite que un DD interne ?


----------



## quetzalk (29 Avril 2004)

plus vite même, si c'est un disque plus rapide (en firewire bien sur) sinon idem.


----------



## quetzalk (29 Avril 2004)

> j'ai les deux sites suivants :
> http://www.xrings.net/xrings/article.php3?id_article=234
> http://personal.telefonica.terra.es/web/bluemarmot/Instal_vent_IMac_DV.html



intéressant mais si tu te retrouves avec un imacDV  _ventilé_  son silence renommé en prend un coup non ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









m'parait bien compliqué tout ça.


----------



## goon (29 Avril 2004)

quetzalk a dit:
			
		

> plus vite même, si c'est un disque plus rapide (en firewire bien sur) sinon idem.



mais alors moi me voilà qui tourne en rond.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 on me dis noir et après blanc... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ah pi maintenant, c'est trop tard.. ma commande est confirmé... plus question d'annuler... j'ai plus qu'a me prendre un boitier.. externe firewire alors ... nan ?..... indécision je suis....


----------



## quetzalk (29 Avril 2004)

mais naaan... j'avais pas mal regardé la question aussi avant de faire le choix, c'est pas si simple et ça dépend de pas mal de paramètres :
- date prévue de changement de machine
- aptitude au tournevis  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



- budget  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



- alternative possible ou pas (imacs sans ports FW...)
- etc... (humeur du jour, conseils sur macG... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

Bref, si tu as commandé un DD interne, monte-le, ça serait dommage d'aller payer en plus un boitier FW (c'est pas donné).
Sinon l'histoire de l'ajout d'un ventilo me laisse perplexe : jusqu'ou customiser ce brave DV... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ? rapport avantages / inconvénients  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 ?

Enfin, question rapidité c'est sans commune mesure : chez moi que ce soit OS 9 ou Panther TOUT est beaucoup plus rapide en bootant sur le DD externe Firewire 7200t/mn que sur l'interne (5400t). Je m'étonne que l'on dise autre chose sur ce point ? des mauvaises surprises chez certains ?


----------



## daffyb (29 Avril 2004)

moi, je veux bien récupérer le lecteur de dvd de ton iMac. Tu peux me contacter par mail pour me faire une proposition


----------



## goon (29 Avril 2004)

bien je vais faire peter le tournevis alors !

mais c'est indispensable après de mettre un ventilo ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 passque du coup le DD va tourner à 7200 tr/m...


 bref j'en suis pas là... merci les aminches...


a+


----------



## Telonioos (29 Avril 2004)

goon a dit:
			
		

> bien je vais faire peter le tournevis alors !
> 
> mais c'est indispensable après de mettre un ventilo ?
> 
> ...



non, c'est pas obligé mais c'est conseillé !!!

ça chauffe plus du coup faut refroidir mais tout dépend de la région où tu es

je te conseille d'installer thermoindock et de déclancher ton ventilo à 55°C, c'est tout


----------



## Tiobiloute (29 Avril 2004)

Moi aussi j'ai besoin d'un graveur interne pour le meme type d'iMac, parce que mes parents ont décrété que les périfs mac coutent la peau du dos, et que 130 euros pour un graveur externe c'est trop cher !!!! On en a trouvé un pas trop cher (100e) chez MacWay, mais les pauvres petits ils veulent pas mettre leur numéro de carte bleue sur le oueb !! Donc ce qu'il me faudrait c'est un modèle de graveur interne qu'on peut acheter à Montpellier (je sais c'est l'impossible)


----------



## goon (29 Avril 2004)

heu encore une question....je continue sur ma lancée.. même si je suis un peu hors sujet bref...
j'ai un graveur externe firewire yamaha CRW3200IX il grave très bien sous 9.2.2 mais que va -t-il devenir au passge sous panther ?? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 j'ai cherché pas mal d'infos sur le net.. mais rien de bien concluant... faudrait que je mette le firmware à jour ?

merci


question ventilo, cet été, je mettrais un ventilo dessus... passque je veux pas l'abîmer mon mac moi...


----------



## Tiobiloute (29 Avril 2004)

goon a dit:
			
		

> question ventilo, cet été, je mettrais un ventilo dessus... passque je veux pas l'abîmer mon mac moi...



ça me rappelle quelquechose


----------



## quetzalk (30 Avril 2004)

> mais que va -t-il devenir au passge sous panther ??


sais pas  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



pour l'exemple, mon graveur est un Freecom basique de chez basique (de chez surcouf, à l'époque ça coutait le double de ce que vous dites  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







) et il est reconnu sans souci par Toast SANS driver additionnel (avec un graveur Yamaha, tu as peut-être une chance qu'il soit reconnu par le logiciel de gravure du système - voire même par iTunes).
donc s'il marche sous 9 il marchera sous X (ni pire ni mieux)

Pour Tiobiloute je ne vois qu'une solution :  [pas moi qui l'ait dit]  _utilise la CB de tes parents en cachette pour commander sur internet_   [/pas moi qui l'ait dit] 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






















Hein ? 
Non je déconnais.


----------



## kertruc (30 Avril 2004)

Tiobiloute a dit:
			
		

> Moi aussi j'ai besoin d'un graveur interne pour le meme type d'iMac, parce que mes parents ont décrété que les périfs mac coutent la peau du dos, et que 130 euros pour un graveur externe c'est trop cher !!!!



C'est vrai que c'est cher...
Mais pas plus cher que sur PC...


----------



## kertruc (30 Avril 2004)

goon a dit:
			
		

> c'est indispensable après de mettre un ventilo ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



J'avais pas mis de ventilo et je n'ai pas eu de pb...
Mais ça dépend peut-être des marques, certaines doivent chauffer plus que d'autres...
Ça dépend aussi de l'utilisation que tu fais de ton DD... s'il tourne 24/24 ce n'est pas la même problématique que s'il a l'occasion de s'arrêter de tourner régulièrement...


----------



## Tiobiloute (30 Avril 2004)

normal que ce soit pas plus cher parce que les graveurs externes sont universels !! par contre il est vrai que l'USB 2 (+ courant sur PC) est moins cher que le FW (plus courant sous Mac)
Je sais que c con comme idée, mais c possible de transformer un port FW en USB 2 vu que c la même vitesse de donnée, et que le courant délivré est le même. Le problème serai plus d'ordre logiciel  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 (je n'ai rien dit)


----------



## goon (30 Avril 2004)

je viens de télécharger Gauge PRO et le bazar m'indique pour l'instant entre 34 et 38 °c... on verra ce que ca donne avec le nouveau DD que je recois lundi...mais je suis pas du genre à laisser tourner mon ordi 24/24 non plus alors bon ...


----------



## goon (3 Mai 2004)

ayé ! j'ai recu le nouveau DD... je vais copier mes dossiers et applications sur des cd puis démonter mon imac 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







... j'ai pas trouvé d'explications vraiment concluante sur le net pour effectuer cette opération... des liens ?


----------



## Vercoquin (3 Mai 2004)

Voici un tutorial très complet qui devrait te satisfaire 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 !
Et n'oublie pas de donner ton avis sur le Seagate. Ca en intéressera plus d'un (moi y compris)


----------



## goon (3 Mai 2004)

génial !! merci merci merci merci !!!! vive macgé ! 
à très bientôt sous panther donc !.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





  
edit : ah ! je la connaissais en fait cette page


----------



## kertruc (3 Mai 2004)

Vercoquin a dit:
			
		

> Et n'oublie pas de donner ton avis sur le Seagate. Ca en intéressera plus d'un (moi y compris)



J'avais mis un Seagate sur mon iMac G3 : que du bonheur !!!
Le silence absolu !! vraiment impressionnant !


----------



## goon (4 Mai 2004)

ayéééééé !! j'y suis là !!! quel silence c'est incroyable !! je viens aussi d'installer panther... l'installation de mon fast 800 usb de caca de sagem n'a posé aucun problème... et pourtant j'en ai lu des histoires avec ce modem ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




bon ok mon piti mac gagne pas grand chose non plus en vélocité... faut que je rajoute de la ram... j'ai que 256.

en tout cas le démontage a été trèèèès facile ! le dd s'instale sans problème.

j'ai juste eu un petit doute pour le formatage du disque... mais en trifouillant ca c'est arrangé. j'ai fait 2 partitions une de 15 pour le système et le reste pour tout mon fourbi...

merci à tous pour vos précieux conseils


----------



## kertruc (4 Mai 2004)

C'est le pied hein !!!


----------



## goon (4 Mai 2004)

le panard ! par contre... ca chauffe ! rien qu'a mettre ma main dessus là ... waaaouu! ca chauffe beaucoup plus.... c'est le dissque dur à 7200 tr/m qui fait ca nan ?... d'ou les nombreux post avec installation de ventilo et tout ...


----------



## kertruc (4 Mai 2004)

J'ai pas eu ce problème...
Je l'ai gardé 6 mois avant de le revendre, donc j'ai pas testé sur le long terme...
Mais c'est sûr que ça doit chauffer un peu plus...
Moi je ne faisais pas de P2P, et j'avais activé l'option "arrêter le DD dès que possible"...


----------



## goon (4 Mai 2004)

faudrait savoir à partir de quelle température ca commence à craindre en fait... là j'ai installé le soft thermoindock qui m'indique 40°c... sinon, je fais très peu de p to p...

par contre, pour ma messagerie, j'étais habitué à outlook mais là... avec mail j'ai un peu de mal....


----------



## Vercoquin (4 Mai 2004)

goon a dit:
			
		

> faudrait savoir à partir de quelle température ca commence à craindre en fait... là j'ai installé le soft thermoindock qui m'indique 40°c... sinon, je fais très peu de p to p...
> par contre, pour ma messagerie, j'étais habitué à outlook mais là... avec mail j'ai un peu de mal....


Pour la surchauffe de liMac, il y a les deux écoles : celle qui dit "ça ne chauffe pas tant que ça et l'iMac l'encaissera bien", et celle qui dit "mieux vaut protéger son iMac par un ventilo". Pour ma part, je serais plutôt de la première école 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 !
40° me paraît très acceptable. Tiens-nous au courant de l'évolution de la température 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Pour Outlook, tu n'as pas Entourage ?


----------



## goon (6 Mai 2004)

bah je reste à 36/40.. ca me parait pas excessif..
sinon, vais bientot avoir entourage....
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  mais Mail fonctionne pas mal tout de même...


----------



## Vercoquin (6 Mai 2004)

goon a dit:
			
		

> bah je reste à 36/40.. ca me parait pas excessif..
> sinon, vais bientot avoir entourage....
> 
> 
> ...


36/40, cela me semble très raisonnable ! Merci pour l'info


----------



## Telonioos (7 Mai 2004)

goon a dit:
			
		

> bah je reste à 36/40.. ca me parait pas excessif..
> sinon, vais bientot avoir entourage....
> 
> 
> ...




au delà de 50°C, ça devient critique pour ta machine

tu n'as donc rien à craindre, attend de voir cet été


----------



## goon (7 Mai 2004)

merci de cette précision !...


----------



## Anonyme (8 Mai 2004)

et sur un imac G4 c'est possible?


----------



## Telonioos (10 Mai 2004)

mandrakedumac a dit:
			
		

> et sur un imac G4 c'est possible?



oui c'est possible, mais là, c'est un peu plus compliqué que sur l'imac g3

ya un tuto sur macbidouille :

http://www.macbidouille.com/article.php?id=106

ça explique le changement du DD et du lecteur sur un imac


----------



## Vercoquin (10 Mai 2004)

mandrakedumac a dit:
			
		

> et sur un imac G4 c'est possible?


Oui, c'est possible : tu as un pas à pas sur Macbidouille. Il te faudra de la pâte thermique... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









 Zut, grillé par Telonioos


----------



## Telonioos (10 Mai 2004)

Vercoquin a dit:
			
		

> Zut, grillé par Telonioos



héhé


----------



## goon (12 Mai 2004)

re coucou, 
juste vite fait pour dire que le seagate barracuda tourne très bien sur mon i-mac g3 (400 dv) avec 256 de ram. panther se comporte très bien. j'ai eu mon premier kernel panic (je suis très ému) surement du à l'utilisation de mon graveur externe qui préfère qu'on ne l'embête pas pendant le gravage.

donc voilà juste pour dire que ca tourne impec.


----------



## Vercoquin (12 Mai 2004)

Je vais faire l'opération dans deux semaines. Ton témoignage m'a convaincu. Mais si d'ici-là tu rencontres quelque problème, merci de le faire savoir


----------



## bobthefox (12 Mai 2004)

.

bonsoir
j'interviens sur ce post car suite a une panne de disk dur sur mon imac g3
j'ai change le mien par un seagate barracuda IV 120go.
nickel que dire de plus 
silence et rapidite.

L'operation m'a pris un 1/4 heure. 








.


----------



## Vercoquin (13 Mai 2004)

Merci pour ton témoignage 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Cela me fait penser : jusqu'à quelle capacité exacte le iMac gère-t-il les DD ? Apparemment, 120 Go passent encore...


----------



## Telonioos (13 Mai 2004)

Vercoquin a dit:
			
		

> Merci pour ton témoignage
> 
> 
> 
> ...



120 Go au max, pas plus


----------



## Vercoquin (25 Mai 2004)

Encore une question pour cette opération de changement de DD : comment faut-il configurer les cavaliers sur le nouveau DD (Seagate 80-7200) ? J'avais lu quelque part qu'il fallait mettre le DD en Master, comme pour les PC...???


----------



## Telonioos (25 Mai 2004)

oui, en master, tel qu'il est d'origine


----------



## Vercoquin (25 Mai 2004)

Telonioos a dit:
			
		

> oui, en master, tel qu'il est d'origine


Plug and Play, en quelque sorte... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Merci !


----------



## Vercoquin (29 Mai 2004)

Je me suis gouré ! J'ai acheté un DD Seagate 80 Go 7200tr/mn, mais je n'ai pas du prendre la bonne configuration... J'ai acheté un S-ATA, mais ça ne colle pas avec les prises du iMac (DV-400). Inutile de dire que je suis un peu énervé :hein:.

C'est ce genre de prises qui correspond à ce nouveau DD :





au lieu de ça sur le iMac :





Bien sûr, je vais faire l'échange (disque acheté chez ADLC.com), mais que dois-je demander en remplacement ? Quelle est la bonne norme ???

Moi qui était assez sûr de moi sur cet achat, que me retrouve vraiment comme un ***


----------



## bobthefox (2 Juin 2004)

.

tu prends un disk dur en ATA100 ou 133.

voila.

.


----------



## Vercoquin (2 Juin 2004)

C'est justement là où je me suis trompé : en lisant qu'il fallait un disque dur en ATA, j'ai 'confondu' avec le format SATA, alors que les iMacs ont des disques en IDE (si j'ai bien compris ce que j'ai lu sur les forums). Par conséquent, il faut un DD IDE en ATA 100 ou 133. Pour un novice comme moi, c'est le mic-mac... :mouais:


----------



## Telonioos (2 Juin 2004)

Vercoquin a dit:
			
		

> C'est justement là où je me suis trompé : en lisant qu'il fallait un disque dur en ATA, j'ai 'confondu' avec le format SATA, alors que les iMacs ont des disques en IDE (si j'ai bien compris ce que j'ai lu sur les forums). Par conséquent, il faut un DD IDE en ATA 100 ou 133. Pour un novice comme moi, c'est le mic-mac... :mouais:



oui, c'est bien ça, un ide en ata 100 ou 133, 120 Go au max, pas plus, sinon ça ne sera pas reconnu


----------



## Vercoquin (2 Juin 2004)

Telonioos a dit:
			
		

> oui, c'est bien ça, un ide en ata 100 ou 133, 120 Go au max, pas plus, sinon ça ne sera pas reconnu


Puisque l'IDE est moins cher que le SATA, je vais me retrouver avec un 120 Go pour le prix du 80 Go qui ne va pas l'iMac. C'est la seule bonne nouvelle concernant cette affaire


----------



## Mille Sabords (2 Juin 2004)

si tu changes de Hd prends en un avec 8Mo de cache,
ça booste énormément le système


----------



## Telonioos (3 Juin 2004)

Mille Sabords a dit:
			
		

> si tu changes de Hd prends en un avec 8Mo de cache,
> ça booste énormément le système



il me semble que quasiment tous les DD du marché en 7200 tr sont en 8 Mo de cache non ?


----------



## Vercoquin (3 Juin 2004)

Telonioos a dit:
			
		

> il me semble que quasiment tous les DD du marché en 7200 tr sont en 8 Mo de cache non ?


Il me semble également. En tout cas, les Seagate 80 Go (ou plus) ont tous 8 Mo de cache.


----------



## alèm (3 Juin 2004)

pas forcément pour les seagate. 

faites attention à bien préciser


----------



## macinside (3 Juin 2004)

il y a encore beaucoup de disque en 7200 trs avec seulement 2 mo de cache


----------



## Vercoquin (3 Juin 2004)

Il faut quand même le faire pour trouver un DD de 80 Go ou plus avec 2 Mo de cache. Ceux sur MacWay ont tous 8 Mo (sauf peut-être un qui n'est pas précisé), idem sur ldlc.fr.
Mais c'est vrai qu'il ne faut pas généraliser  :rose:


----------

